# Elapid Enclosure help.



## Albino-keeper (May 15, 2016)

Hi looking at building myself a 4ft enclosure for my red-bellied black snake but want it to be top opening. Just would like some pictures of others enclosures that open from the top for some ideas.

thanks.


----------



## krazedboarder (Jun 2, 2016)

Albino-keeper said:


> Hi looking at building myself a 4ft enclosure for my red-bellied black snake but want it to be top opening. Just would like some pictures of others enclosures that open from the top for some ideas.
> 
> thanks.


I would use a piano hinge for lid and two cam locks or pad bolts


----------



## Spikeee (Jun 3, 2016)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/217437-New-insulated-enclosure-completed

My top opening build


----------

